# 5 year Old Standardbred



## sadiescreek (Oct 19, 2012)

This is my friends 5 year old standardbred. Just wondering what his conformation is like.
Thank you


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

I like this horse. A little bit toed out behind, but nothing else that I can spot really


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

First of all, this horse is really not toed out. the red lines on the rear photo indicate what he is. He is a bit base narrow. The yellow lines show where plumb should be from. It really does not both me that he is bit base narrow and part of that is because he is scissor standing and not set up square. The hind leg is a spiral construction. The toes need to point out some to accommodate that. The spiral works like a spring and allows the horse to drive forward. A horse with hind toes point straight forward is bow legged and the spiral is compromised. 

From the side he has a good shoulder. Angle is good, point of shoulder is high enough to have a good angle from point of shoulder to elbow. He is built down hill. The line from point of buttock to root of neck looks slightly uphill, but the line at his feet shows that is only because of how he is presented to the flat plane of the camera "film." his feet are closer to the camera creating a false angle. 

He is long through the coupling. Ideal placement would be further forward as indicated. He is tied in at the knee noted by the blue circle. He is over angulated behind. His stifle could be lower. 

He also has an "upside down" neck. the blue circle shows the excess muscling on the under side of his neck. This is common in a Standardbred pulled off the track. The trot with their heads held artificially high by the check rein to retain the gait and this is what happens over time. Lots of trotting up long hills with the rider in a two point position will help that a lot (and help support his long coupling). 

He has nice bone and looks like he is probably very pretty under tack.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh my.. I just looked at this and see the Horse Holder appears to be shod in Bright Pink Crocs! HAHA!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Is it just me or are his back hocks swollen? He also has very upright pasterns as far as I can tell


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

His pasterns are about right for the breed. The standard Bred is really a warmblood breed (though in this day and age you might be surprised how hot some of them are!). 

He does have a capped hock which is a cosmetic thing. Can come from banging in the stall or trailer.


----------



## sadiescreek (Oct 19, 2012)

Just being curious, based on his confirmation and apperance, what dicipline would he do best at?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Ah, that makes more sense. I'm not used to standardbred conformation at all so what I might pick out is 'wrong' may actually be very 'right'!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He might be a good trail horse. He might do OK jumping. He needs a lot of work to get his neck turned around... and then you try him and see. I suspect he might not be fast enough for eventing but at lower levels might be fine. 

I would not look at him for western gaming events and he will be limited in dressage.. that is dressage competition. Any horse can learn dressage (I know.. I had one that did).. winning in the ring is a whole 'nother discussion.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Is this horse a trotter or a pacer?


----------



## caglover (Jun 3, 2013)

Did this horse race? I don't see a neck tatoo?


----------



## sadiescreek (Oct 19, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> Is this horse a trotter or a pacer?


 He is a pacer


----------



## sadiescreek (Oct 19, 2012)

caglover said:


> Did this horse race? I don't see a neck tatoo?


 Yes he did race for a bit. His tatoo is hidden under his mane


----------

